# [SOLVED] removing front cover on Dell Dimension E510



## jillocity (May 15, 2010)

not sure where this thread should go, but because it does involve the cooling system, thought i'd try it here...

there is significant dust/lint buildup in the screen on the front panel of the computer, and i need to remove the front panel to clean it...but i'm not sure HOW to remove the front cover, and don't want to make any mistakes.

all help gratefully received...pics of front panel attached...one showing cover off and one just showing the screen where the dust/lint build-up is...

thanks :flowers:


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Does it look like it can come off? If it can have a look on the other side of the front panel to see if there are any screws or plastic clips that can be release to allow the front panel to be removed. If not, can you get your hand in behind there to clean it?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: removing front cover on Dell Dimension E510*

I've not seen one in person, but based on the shape, I'd say it doesn't come off. In any event, it doesn't really need to come off. I clean all of my cases using compressed air. Simply remove the side (as pictured) and you can clean pretty much the whole inside. Hold the fans to keep them from spinning. Aside from that, it's pretty easy.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: removing front cover on Dell Dimension E510*

Most OEM case do not have removable front panels.
Use compressed air to clean and use a non-metallic object to prevent the fans from spinning to avoid damage.


----------



## ShellyJoy83 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: removing front cover on Dell Dimension E510*

Hear is the pdf manual for removing the front panel
Go to the page 31
download pdf from the following link
http://ftp.dell.com/Manuals/all-pro...tops/dimension-5150x_Service Manual_en-us.pdf


----------

